# احصائيات مفيدة جدا في تقنيات الطاقة المتجددة (عربيا وعالميا)



## م.محمد الكردي (3 أغسطس 2006)

بحث حديث مختصر خلال مؤتمر الطاقة الثامن لل

د. هشام الخطيب 
نائب الرئيس الفخري – مجلس الطاقة العالمي

البحث بالكامل مرفق في آخر المشاركة وهذه مقتطفات هامة جدا : =======================================================

الطاقة المتجددة في المنطقة العربية

بشأن الطاقة المتجددة التقليدية (الكتلة الحية) فإن استعمالاتها محدودة في الوطن العربي وتقتصر على الطبقات الريفية الفقيرة في بعض الدول العربية محدودة الدخل وخاصة في إفريقيا (الريف السوداني، والصومال وموريتانيا وكذلك الريف المغربي) وهي قليلة الاستعمال في الدول العربية في آسيا (باستثناء الريف اليمني) لانتشار الوقود الأحفوري. وتستعمل الطاقة المتجددة التقليدية في الريف العربي لغايات الطبخ والتدفئة. إلا أن قيمتها في هذا المجال آخذة بالتراجع للتقدم السريع المستمر في استعمال غاز النفط المسال Liquefied Petroleum Gas (LPG) لغايات الطبخ (وأيضاً التدفئة في بعض الحالات) في معظم أنحاء العالم العربي بما في ذلك المناطق الريفية. وبالتالي فإن قيمة الطاقة المتجددة التقليدية كمصدر رئيسي للطاقة في الدول العربية (كما كان الأمر في النصف الأول من القرن العشرين) قد تراجعت جدا وهي حاليا لا تشكل إلا نسبة ضئيلة ومتناقصة من مصادر الطاقة في البلاد العربية. وحسب تقديرات الأمم المتحدة فإن نسبة استعمالها في البلاد العربية تشكل 18% من الطاقة العربية المستهلكة معظمها في بعض الدول العربية الإفريقية (السودان، الصومال، موريتانيا، المغرب). إن إجمالي استهلاك الطاقة في العالم العربي عام 2005 تقدر بحوالي 400 م.ط.م.ن. إذا اعتبرنا هذه النسبة فإن الكتلة الحية في المنطقة العربية تشكل حوالي 72 م.ط.م.ن. أن الأرقام الحقيقية قد تكون أقل من ذلك. 

إن البلاد العربية غنية جدا بمصادر الطاقة الشمسية وبعض الدول العربية غنية أيضا بمصادر طاقة الرياح، إلا أن استعمالات الطاقة الشمسية لا تزال محدودة في العالم العربي نتيجة لبطء تطوير التكنولوجيا المتعلقة بها واستعمالاتها ومحدودية اقتصاديات الطاقة الشمسية. ولا تزال استعمالات الطاقة الشمسية كمصدر للطاقة في العالم العربي محصورة في تدفئة المياه في بعض الدول (مثل الأردن) وأيضا في الخلية الفولطية photo-voltaic (PV) . أن هذا ناتج بصورة رئيسية عن توفر الوقود الأحفوري بكميات كبيرة وبأسعار مدعومة في كثير من الحالات في جميع الدول العربية (وكذلك غاز البترول المسال LPG) مما لا يدع إلا مجالا محدودا لأي تطوير جدي اقتصادي للطاقة الشمسية، ولقد جرت محاولات عديدة لإنشاء محطات لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية تعمل على الطاقة الشمسية بواسطة التسخين عن طريق المرايا العاكسة، إلا أن هذه التكنولوجيات لا تزال في مراحلها الأولى كما أن جدواها الاقتصادية مشكوك بها (عربياً وعالمياً). 

ونظرا لغنى المنطقة العربية بالنفط والغاز فلا يتوقع أن تجد مصادر الطاقة الشمسية استعمالات جدية كثيفة خلال المستقبل المنظور [BLINK](حتى عام 2020)[/BLINK]. وينطبق الشئ نفسه على طاقة المحيطات والطاقة الجوفية ذات المصادر المحدودة جدا في البلاد العربية. كما أن تطوير استعمالات الوقود الحيوي biofuels محدود نتيجة لمحدودية الزراعة والمياه في البلاد العربية، إلا أنه بدأ تدريجيا إنتاج الغاز الحيوي biogas من مكبات النفايات بكميات متواضعة إلا أنها متزايدة . 

أيضاً بدأ العديد من الدول العربية (مصر، المغرب، وسورية، والأردن) في استغلال طاقة الرياح بصورة تجارية، وتم إنشاء مزارع كبيرة لطاقة الرياح في كل من مصر وسورية وأيضا في المغرب. وبصورة عامة فإن تكاليف إنتاج الكهرباء من طاقة الرياح عالميا منافسة تجاريا لتكاليف إنتاج الكهرباء من مصادر الوقود الأحفوري والنووي، إلا أن فرص طاقة الرياح في الدول العربية لن تكون كبيرة في المستقبل المنظور لتوفر الغاز الطبيعي في معظم الدول العربية وبكميات كبيرة وأسعار رخيصة وكلفة بديلة متدنية low opportunity cost مما يجعل إنتاج الكهرباء من وقود الغاز الطبيعي العربي أرخص أساليب إنتاج الكهرباء، وخاصة أن مصادر الرياح تعاني من تقطعها وعدم استمراريتها وبعض تأثيراتها البيئية السلبية (مثل الصوت والحاجة لأراضي) وبالتالي فإن طاقة الرياح ولو أنها في مرحلة انتشار في العالم وفي البلاد العربية أيضا إلا أن مساهمتها في إنتاج الطاقة في البلاد العربية ستظل محدودة . 


*أما الطاقة الكهرومائية*​
فإليكم النسب التالية :






إنتاج الكهرباء من الطاقة المتجددة في العالم العربي:

إن إنتاج الكهرباء من الطاقة المتجددة (غير المائية) في العالم العربي محدود للغاية نتيجة لاقتصاديات هذا المصدر المشكوك فيها ولانتشار الوقود الأحفوري واستعمال الغاز الطبيعي في إنتاج الكهرباء. إن القدرة المركبة (م. و. MW) والطاقة المنتجة (ج. و. س. GWH) من مصادر الطاقة المتجددة بجميع أشكالها موضحة في الجدول التفصيلي في الملحق رقم (1) والذي يمكن تلخيصه كالتالي: 





من هذه الأرقام يتضح بأن إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية من مصادر متجددة لا يتجاوز 5.3% من مجمل إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية في العالم العربي عام 2004 وهو إنتاج متواضع للغاية وأقل من المعدلات العالمية والتي تبلغ حوالي 16%. ولا يتوقع أن يزيد هذا الإنتاج في المستقبل بل يتوقع أن يتراجع نتيجة لمحدودية مصادر المياه وإمكانيات الطاقة الكهربائية في العالم العربي وأيضاً للاستثمار المحدود في إنتاج الكهرباء من المصادر الأخرى (الرياح، الطاقة الشمسية، ... الخ) لانتشار استعمال الغاز الطبيعي لإنتاج الكهرباء في العالم العربي. 


تحياتي لكم

يمكنكم تحميل الملف:


----------



## ال جواد (25 فبراير 2007)

مجهود رائع أشكر كل من ساهم في وضع هذه المعلومات الهامة والتى يجهل الكثيرين عنها


----------



## phantom2006 (10 مارس 2007)

احصائيه مفيده
شكرا اخى


----------



## red Line (20 مارس 2007)

الف شكر اخي على هذه الإحصائيه


----------



## المطوري (22 مارس 2007)

متى ستخرج ه\ة الأمة من كهفها وتلحق الأمم الأخرى لست ادري صيح ان مقدار علمي ينبئني بجهلي


----------



## اسحيم (7 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فاديكو (8 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (24 أبريل 2007)

كامل احترامى لاخوانى ادعوكم لابداء الاراء الجادة وليس الكاء على لبنا مسكوب ما العمل الان وليس غدا


----------



## احمد مضر (24 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك اخي محمد


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (24 أبريل 2007)

*الى الاخ محمد الكردى المحترم*

بارك فيك جهد رائع.... وانشاء الله نتقدم بجهود الطيبين من امثالكم...:31:


----------



## صلاح أبو عقبة (24 أبريل 2007)

مجهود ممتاز وجزاكم الله خيرا وأتمني من الله تعالى أن يوفق أي من السادة المهندسين المشاركين في الملتقي أن يدلي بدلوه كل من يستطيع توضيح وضع إنتاج البيوجاز من المخلفات الحيوانية والعضوية الرطبة الحقيقي في البلدان العربيةوجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المعرفة1 (1 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد قوجاق (8 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## طالب القرب (29 يوليو 2008)

*تصحيح معلومة*

السلام عليكم 
تعليق بسيط على هذه المعلومةالتي وردت ضمن المشاركة..
((أيضاً بدأ العديد من الدول العربية (مصر، المغرب، وسورية، والأردن) في استغلال طاقة الرياح بصورة تجارية، وتم إنشاء مزارع كبيرة لطاقة الرياح في كل من مصر وسورية وأيضا في المغرب.))
حتى تاريخ اليوم فإن الاستطاعة المركبة لتوليد الكهرباء اعتمادا على الرياح في سوريا 
هي فقط 150كيلو واط


----------



## مخترع مظلوم (30 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور اخوي على الموضوع القيم


----------



## مخترع مظلوم (30 يوليو 2008)

حاب اقولك شي اخي العزيز انا عندي بحث في هذا المجال ولاكن لم اجد إلى الأن من يدعمني حتي اسجل البحث ببرائه اختراع وتكاليف تجربته


----------



## نور الهدى العربي (3 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك انت اجبت عن سؤالي عن اسباب عدم استغلال الطاقات المتجددة في الوطن العربي حتى الأن الا بصورة تجريبية او قليلة وفقك الله.


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (3 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نور الهدى العربي (3 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته فعلا معلومات قيمة ارجوك اخي ان استطعت ان تساعدني في دراستي بأي موضوع في الطاقات المتجددة ساكون شكرة بارك الله فيك.


----------



## محمد عبد الواسطي (5 أغسطس 2008)

*الاخ م. محمد الكردي المحترم*

شكر وامتنان على هذه الاحصائية المفيدة


----------



## شرشار (7 نوفمبر 2008)

,we have the pleasure to learn from you Dr HISHAM ,i hope that the way of thinking in my country SUDAN ,thank you v.much


----------



## khaledkamal21 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## احمد عامر (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*احسنت*

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## سلام هاشم (13 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## على زين ا (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت يا إخوانى المهندسين إحصائيات حدييثه عشان محتاجها ضرورى فى مشروع التخرج 
أرجــــــــــــــــــــــــــو المساعدة


----------



## محمد الجزار 2 (4 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

